

Ask HN: LightSwitch=Simple Web App in 15 minutes. Open source alternatives? - lucio

Check this video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=oIBJrGp-kOY<p>There&#x27;s a simple Web OLTP RDMD based App in 15 minutes.<p>Which are the open source alternatives?<p>How much time will it take to make the same app with state-of-the-art OS tools? I mean end-to-end, from design to cloud deployment.
Any experience with something similar but open source?
======
minthd
With regards to the client - will it work well on non-windows systems ? and
phones/tablets ?

~~~
lucio
From the video: yes. It seems to generate a single-page ajax based web app

------
kirandanduprolu
www.wavemaker.com

